# osram all season



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

I just got some Osram H7s and i though you guys would like to see them because there isn’t much info about them around here.
They have a bit of purple on the bulbs, I don’t know why but it doesn’t seem to effect the out put color at all. They are great in the rain vs. my osram silverstairs. They look and work great and what they say about them working in bad weather is true.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: osram all season (Turbo-D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo-D* »_I just got some Osram H7s and i though you guys would like to see them because there isn’t much info about them around here.
They have a bit of purple on the bulbs, I don’t know why but it doesn’t seem to effect the out put color at all. They are great in the rain vs. my osram silverstairs. They look and work great and what they say about them working in bad weather is true. 
[/img]

So why not run the Silverstars 24/7?
Didn't like them?


----------



## MestizoRacer310 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: osram all season (jtdunc)*

I ran Max Gold in my lows and highs and the Osram All Seasons in my OEM Mk3 fogs when I had my jetta. A great big wall of yellow light if I had them all on. Great for rainy weather.....also good for contrast at night. Maybe it's just me, but I saw more with the yellows than I did with the normal white light...


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: osram all season (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_
So why not run the Silverstars 24/7?
Didn't like them?

I switch them back when the weather stays good. Silver stars do rock but I find the all seasons better in the rain


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

If notice it.....there is a faint purple edge on the beam pattern. You would notice it off of tractor trailers and off of walls.
That was the case when I had Phillips WeatherVision and PIAA 1253 Driving lights (ion-gold) on my old car.


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Yeah, I have the same thing too, I can’t figure out why they make them like that.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Turbo-D)*

it's part of the multi-layer coating process.


----------

